# Geht ihr noch ins Kino?



## ElectroRob (23. Januar 2010)

Mich würde interessieren, ob ihr noch ins Kino geht?
Ich war früher relativ oft im Kino, doch mittlerweile investiere ich das Geld lieber in Blu-Rays und schaue mir die Filme zu Hause an in einer besseren Qualität.
Zumal man locker 15€ pro Person im Kino lässt, Eintritt, Bier, Chips oder Popcorn.
Zu Hause kann man einfach tun und lassen was man möchte, keiner stört durch ständiges erzählen oder schmatzen...
Hier paar Bilder meines Heimkinos:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

ElectroRob schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, ob ihr noch ins Kino geht?
> Ich war früher relativ oft im Kino, doch mittlerweile investiere ich das Geld lieber in Blu-Rays und schaue mir die Filme zu Hause an in einer besseren Qualität.
> Zumal man locker 15€ pro Person im Kino lässt, Eintritt, Bier, Chips oder Popcorn.
> Hier mal paar Bilder meines "Heimkinos": Mein Heimkino



ALso ich geh recht oft ins Kino. Letztens erst Avatar zum zweiten mal aus langeweile angesehen mitm Kumpel.
HAt halt alles Vor und NAchteile ^^
Im Kino lässt halt gezwungenermaßen recht viel Geld da... was du daheim garnicht erst kannst... 
Da gehst in Küche, holst dir 'n Bier und dann vor die Glotze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElectroRob (23. Januar 2010)

Bei Avatar war ich auch im Kino, ich glaube das erste mal seit 6 Monaten.
Musste mir das 3D Spektakel doch im Kino ansehen. 
Die Blu-Ray wird aber auch gekauft.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Januar 2010)

Gelegentlich, wenn was gutes läuft (Avatar z oder ich beruflich für paar Tage unterwegs in 'ner anderen Stadt bin und abends langeweile hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Januar 2010)

Ich gehe auch noch sehr oft ins Kino, weil man das feeling was man im Kino geboten bekommt, nicht zuhause auf den Fernseher bringen kann, klar kann man sich mit Freunden zuhause auf die Couch setzen wie im Kino zusammen alle, aber die Soundqualität, die große Leinwand, das macht einfach das feeling, besonders Abends im Kino wenn die ganzen Leute dort sind und das ist einfach sowas, was man einfach mal 1 mal im Monat macht. Als ich mal im Kino war und keine Sau war da, ist es natürlich nicht so toll, aber deswegen gehe ich nur noch Abends ins Kino.


----------



## Tikume (23. Januar 2010)

Mit Freunden ins Kino gehn ist einfach was anderes als sich vor die Glotze flegeln.


----------



## Thoor (23. Januar 2010)

@Topic: Kommt drauf an, wenn ich einfach nurn Film sehe lad ich ihn halt runter aber wenns n spezieller Film ist oder einfach mal so immer mal wieder ;>


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mit Freunden ins Kino gehn ist einfach was anderes als sich vor die Glotze flegeln.



/sign


----------



## Kimosabe (23. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mit Freunden ins Kino gehn ist einfach was anderes als sich vor die Glotze flegeln.



+ so ein kino surround system ist wesentlich toller als gewöhnliches 5.1/7.1.
nächster film den ich mir anschauen werde: sherlock holmes


----------



## ElectroRob (23. Januar 2010)

Ich muss ja gestehen,d ass ich früher viele Filme gesaugt habe.
Die Qualität war oft mies und auch wnen man meinte sie wäre gut, war sie es nicht.
Als ich mir dann mein kleines Kino zu Hause geschaffen habe und nur noch Blu-Rays geschaut habe, war es vorbei mit dem saugen.
Die Schärfe ist enorm, wenn die Blu-Ray gut umgesetz wurde und man einen vernünftigen Fernseher oder Beamer hat...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Januar 2010)

Also ich muss hier jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:

Ich denke an der Stelle kann ich die männliche Seite doch sehr gut repräsentieren.
Es gibt da ein Mädchen was man gerne kennenlernen möchte, ist aber (wie Männer nun manchmal sind) sehr ideenlos was man zusammen machen kann. Da ist ein Film natürlich optimal. Unterhaltung und eine anschließende Gesprächsvorlage.
Jetzt könnte man natürlich auch sagen das geht Zuhause genauso gut, aber das Kino ist nunmal ein neutralerer Ort und Frauen vermuten immer, hinter jedem Typen einen grobschlächtigen Macho dem es nur um das eine geht(ihr braucht es garnich abzustreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Hat man das Mädel dann innerhalb der gegebenen Zeit ausreichen beeindrucken können, steht dem etwas persönlicherem Treffen nichts mehr im Wege. So bietet das Kino, immerhin uns Männern, einen guten Ort, falls einem mal nichts Besseres einfallen sollte.
Für Frauen fällt der Aspekt aber natürlich weg, da(falls die Annäherung wirklich mal von ihnen ausgehen sollte) sie einen meist direkt nach Hause einladen. Das sie einen einladen spricht ja schonmal für ein gewisses Grundvertrauen...also ist Zuhause ok.

Euer Dr.Sommer


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Januar 2010)

Findet sich ein Film, für den es sich lohnt ins Kino zu gehen, so gehe ich ins Kino. Ja. Aber für manche Filme würde ich freiwillig das Geld nicht ausem Fenster werfen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch noch sehr oft ins Kino, weil man das feeling was man im Kino geboten bekommt, nicht zuhause auf den Fernseher bringen kann, klar kann man sich mit Freunden zuhause auf die Couch setzen wie im Kino zusammen alle, aber die Soundqualität, die große Leinwand, das macht einfach das feeling, besonders Abends im Kino wenn die ganzen Leute dort sind und das ist einfach sowas, was man einfach mal 1 mal im Monat macht. Als ich mal im Kino war und keine Sau war da, ist es natürlich nicht so toll, aber deswegen gehe ich nur noch Abends ins Kino.


7.1 Sound System für Zu hause kaufen.... 
60 Zoll Full HD Glotze Kaufen. 
4 Freunde kaufen Spass haben.....


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Januar 2010)

ich geh jetzt seit ca. 1nem jahr wieder verstärkt ins kino, weils einfach immer n anderes erlebniss ist als daheim auf der couch und weil mein stammbilliardclub gleich um die ecke ist und da kann ich dann danach immer noch mit meinem lieblingsbarkeeper quatschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (24. Januar 2010)

Kann man die Umfrage evtl. noch um die Antwort "Ich gehe gelegentlich ins Kino" erweitern? Ich würde nicht pauschal sagen, dass ich NIE ins Kino gehe, aber es ist halt doch eher selten der Fall. Und wenn, dann oft nur deshalb, um mit Freunden gemeinsam was zu machen. Die Filme reizen mich eher selten, da ist dann maximal 1-2 mal im Jahr was dabei, was ich unbedingt sehen will.


----------



## nalcarya (24. Januar 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach kann man kein Heimkino mit nem richtigen Kinosaal vergleichen, von daher unbedingtes ja auf die Frage! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2010)

http://www.rannseier.at/bilder.html

Es gibt schon sehr geile Heimkinos ;D
Und auch ne ganze Menge davon...sind halt die wirklichen Liebhaber von Kino-Feeling etc. ;D


----------



## nalcarya (26. Januar 2010)

Die "wirklichen" Liebhaber von Kino-Feeling haben auch eine ganz einfach Option um volkommen authentisches Feeling zu erleben: ins Kino gehen!.P Klar ist ein gut und kreativ ausgestattetes Heimkino verdammt cool (würde ich mir auch ins Wohnzimmer basteln, wenn ich das nötige Kleingeld hätte), aber wie ich schon sagte wird es imho niemals das gleiche sein wie in einen richtigen Kinosaal zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe zusammen mit meinem Freund übrigens auch eine nicht ganz kleine DVD- und neuerdings auch Blueray-Sammlung, hält uns aber nicht davon ab regelmäßig ein Kino zu besuchen. Die Filme die zmndest einer von uns beiden gut fand landen später dann halt auch in der Sammlung ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Januar 2010)

Ja aber es geht nichts übers Kinofeeling



Erst die heiß begehrten Karten im Internet via Kreditkarte bestellen, dann bei starkem Schneetreiben in die Stadt fahren sich dabei bissl ruhige Musik reinziehen, quatschen, die endlose Parkplatzsuche im Parkhaus.

Kurz noch bei seinem Lieblingsbarkeeper vorbeischauen ihm alles Gute für seine nächste Prüfung wünschen und dann Richtung Kino schlendern.

Die satten Lichtspiele im Foyer des Kinos durch die Glasfassade betrachten, dabei an die absolut überteuerten karten denken), sich durch die Rauchermassen drängeln die unter der kleinen Überdachung vor dem Kino ihrer Sucht frönen. Dann die Karten bei dem unfreundlichen durch Akne geplagten, braunhaarigen, durchgeschwitzen Azubi abholen.

Sich über die Preise ärgern.

Dann der süßen blonden eine große Tüte Popcorn (natürlich auch süße wie die Verkäuferin aber ACHTUNG WICHTIG bloß nichts über IHRE Tüten sagen das könnte die romantischen 15 Sekunden am Tresen zerstören) und ne große Cola abkaufen und dazu noch 16 schachteln schoki weil man diesen schönen blauen Augen nichts abschlagen kann.

Dann durch das Foyer zu blicken und die vielen Leute sehen die ihren Filmen in freudiger Erwartung entgegenfiebern.

Die Treppe zu den Kinosälen hochgehen und dabei das entgegenkommende Popcorn auffangen das jemand hat fallen lassen im runterstolpern.

Ein flüchtiges &#8222;Danke und viel Spaß damit&#8220; hören während derjenige weiterhastet und dich verdutzt stehen lässt. (Mit SEINEM Popcorn in der Hand O_o)

Ein Blick aus dem Fenster verrät uns das die Gruppe Mädels vll nicht bei Glatteis hätten rennen sollen, jetzt werdensie am nächsten Morgen um ein paar blaue Flecken aufm Hintern reicher sein.

Die letzten Stufen emporsteigen, dabei den entgegenkommenden Massen standhalten wie König Leonidas den anstürmenden Heeren des Xerxes 

THIS IS KINOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(ein mal sowas schreien und ihr habt freie Bahn weil euch alle für bekloppt halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


Die schwere Holztür durchschreiten die auch schon mal bessere Tage gesehen hat, der Griff abgenutzt, die Goldfarbe blättert in großen Stückchen ab.

Das Holz voller Scharten als ob einer versucht hätte sich mit einer Spitzhacke den weg DURCH die Tür zu bahnen. (So ein Depp hätte doch einfach nur die Klinke runterdrücken müssen^^)

Und so betritt man sein Lieblingslichtspielhaus&#8230;. Um einen weiteren Abend voller Fantasie *malt mit den Händen einen Regenbogen* erleben zu drüfen


Gut ich bin kein Damokles, Davatar oder Ohrensammler und meine Werke als drittklassig zu bezeichnen wäre vermutlich untertrieben aber hey scheiß drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ediT: damn jetzt liests keiner mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElectroRob (26. Januar 2010)

Haha geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (26. Januar 2010)

Kino ist schon cool, aber wenn ich die passende Kohle hätte um mir ein fettes Heimkino hinzuknallen, dann würd ich auf Kino scheißen. Dann schau ich mir lieber in Ruhe zu Hause mit Freunden die Filme an. Ist einfach entspannender.


----------



## ZAM (26. Januar 2010)

Mh - Kino ist eher die Seltenheit, kommt auf den Film an. Wenn es ein absolutes "Must see" ist, dann gern. Ansonsten heißts, warten auf die DVD/Blu-Ray-Veröffentlichung. Dabei geht es mehr ums "den Film sehen", weniger um die Art des Erlebnisses - der Zug ist abgefahren. Mir geht auch bei 3D-Kino keiner ab. *g* 



ElectroRob schrieb:


> Hier mal paar Bilder meines "Heimkinos": Mein Heimkino



Irgendwie haben ~90% der User auf heimkino.info das richtige Posen noch nicht raus. Ich meine, wenn ich schon mit meinem 10.000 Euro-THX-Heimkino protzen will, warum mach ich dann Fotos von meinen paar popeligen DVDs (Nur ein Regal lol  ) und viel zu dunklen Bereichen, so dass man als interessierter Besucher auf den Fotos ca. soviel erkennt, wie beim Blick auf den Grund eines Gullis .... Nachts... wenn der Deckel noch drauf ist..... 

Da klickt man gespannt auf ein Profil, wartet was für geile Heimkinos man zu sehen bekommt und sieht stattdessen Dunkelkammern mit absolut irelevanten und wenig "anregenden" Motiven. *cry*


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

_Ich Geh nur ins Kino wen n richtig richtig guter Film lauft sonst warte ich bis DvD erscheint
Pop gehe ich ins Kino gucken ^^_


----------



## ElectroRob (26. Januar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - Kino ist eher die Seltenheit, kommt auf den Film an. Wenn es ein absolutes "Must see" ist, dann gern. Ansonsten heißts, warten auf die DVD/Blu-Ray-Veröffentlichung. Dabei geht es mehr ums "den Film sehen", weniger um die Art des Erlebnisses - der Zug ist abgefahren. Mir geht auch bei 3D-Kino keiner ab. *g*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja nur das erste Foto, was eine Nachtaufnahme ist, es gibt ja ins. 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (26. Januar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> warum mach ich dann Fotos von meinen paar popeligen DVDs (Nur ein Regal lol  )



Meine Meinung ...
Der Freund meiner Mutter hat so viele DvDs, das der Popelige Fernseher 3 mal abbezahlt wäre. <.<


----------



## ZAM (26. Januar 2010)

ElectroRob schrieb:


> Das ist ja nur das erste Foto, was eine Nachtaufnahme ist, es gibt ja ins. 16
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie gesagt, es war nicht auf dich bezogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElectroRob (27. Januar 2010)

Okay, dachte schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe abe neue Fotos drin, da ih mein Wohnzimmer aus langeweile umgestellt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (27. Januar 2010)

Cooles Heimkino@TE

Aber muss mich den meisten Leuten hier anschließen - das richtige Kino-Feeling kann man nicht ersetzen. Es ist eben doch ein anderes Gefühl wenn soviele andere Leute um einen rumsitzen, in einem großen Kinosaal. Also ist halt einfach Kino Flair.


----------



## Varghoud (27. Januar 2010)

Ich gehe sehr oft ins Kino, seit ich drei Jahre alt bin. Kein Heimkino-System zuhause kann das Kino ersetzen, selbst nicht der beste Beamer oder der leistungsfähigste Blu-Ray-Player. 
Es geht vorallem um die Atmosphäre, wie bereits von meinen Vorredern erwähnt wurde. Man sitzt zusammen mit hunderten fremden Menschen in einem Saal und schaut sich zusammen einen Film an - man wird Zeuge ihrer Emotionen, trauert, freut und lacht gemeinsam mit ihnen. Kino ist ein Gemeinschaftserlebnis, und doch auch etwas Persönliches. Dazu kommt natürlich der Geruch frischen Popcorns und der THX-Sound, der einen erbeben lässt. 

Und, nicht zu vergessen, seit "Avatar" kommt noch der 3D-Effekt als Hauptargument für das Kino hinzu. Wer sich Avatar illegal runtergalden hat und auf seinem kleinen PC-Bildschirm anschaut, tut mir ehrlich Leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe nichts gegen gemütliche DVD-Abende, aber das Kino ist noch immer mein Lieblingsort, um mir Filme anzuschauen.


----------



## ElectroRob (28. Januar 2010)

Wie gesgat früher war ich auch gerne im Kino, aber nach den ganzen Pleiten in den letzten jahren, bin ich da nicht mehr so oft anzutreffen. Vielleicht lag es an eden Filmen, die ich mir im Kino angeschaut habe.
Ich sage nur mal:

Babylon A.D.
Der Tag an dem die Erde still stand

Beides schrott Filme...


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Januar 2010)

Ja, ich gehe ab und zu ins Kino, vor allem nun wegen den 3D-Filmen. Da kommen noch einige interessante in diesem Jahr.

 Ich habe auch ein Heimkino zu Hause (im Wohnzimmer integriert) mit Sony FullHD-Beamer, PS3, 5.1 Anlage und Leinwand. Doch so ein großes Bild wie im Kino ist es halt nicht **grins** und 3D ist einfach der Hammer ! Übrigens schmuggel ich immer selbst Getränke + Snacks rein ---aber pssst nicht weitersagen !


----------



## Winipek (28. Januar 2010)

ElectroRob schrieb:


> Wie gesgat früher war ich auch gerne im Kino, aber nach den ganzen Pleiten in den letzten jahren, bin ich da nicht mehr so oft anzutreffen. Vielleicht lag es an eden Filmen, die ich mir im Kino angeschaut habe.
> Ich sage nur mal:
> 
> Babylon A.D.
> ...



Dás spricht aber auch nicht gerade für deinen Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , das waren echt üble Filme.
btt.
Ich gehe auch regelmässig ins Kino. Unser "Heimkino" ist auch nicht das Schlechteste aber das Feeling im Kino ist schon was besonderes.
Nächster Film :
Sherlock Holmes


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Januar 2010)

ins mainstream kino geh ich fast gar nich mehr. vor allem weil nix läuft was ich gut finde.
ich unterstütz da lieber unser kleines alternatives kino. da hab ich persönkliche beziehungen zu und es laufen auch tolle streifen.


----------



## ElectroRob (28. Januar 2010)

Naja in der Vorschau habe ich gedacht die wären gut. Naja hinterher ist man immer schlauer...


----------



## Nebelvater (28. Januar 2010)

Nicht mehr so oft wie früher, jedoch finde ich Kino immer noch sehr toll und entspannend. 

Die letzten Filme waren

Avatar (wirklich toll, 2h 40Minuten Orgasmus für nur 12 Euro) 
Hangover (richtig guter Film)
öhh... irgendeine Schund Deutschland Produktion 

Besser gesagt, ich gehe eigentlich nur noch ins Kino wenn ich mir auch sicher bin das der Film gut ist und nicht wie früher einfach mal um zuschauen ob er gut ist.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (28. Januar 2010)

Das Problem ist nur, dass mich relativ wenig von dem Kinoprogramm anspricht, deswegen war das letzte was ich dort sah der letzte Saw-Teil und nicht mal den wollte ich sehen, bin da nur aus Langeweile mit. :/
Weiß nicht, vielleicht liegt das auch daran, dass ich in ner nicht besonders großen Stadt leben und hier gerade mal die berühmtesten Filme kommen...

Das nächste was ich mir vermutluch angucken werde ist Allice im Wunderland. Weil ich Tim Burton mag. (:


----------



## Shaila (29. Januar 2010)

Klar gehe ich noch ins Kino. Kino ist halt immer noch unvergleichlich. Man kann es nicht mit einer DVD auf der kleinen Matschscheibe zuhause vergleichen. Mit Freunden gehts regelmäßig ins Kino und so Filme wie z.B. Avatar oder 2012 sind einfach für die große Leinwand da, da habe ich im Kino auch wirklich was für mein Geld.


----------



## Camô (30. Januar 2010)

Dieses Jahr:

"Moon" 
"Brothers"
"Shutter Island"
"Inception"
"Hot Tub Time Machine"
"Bad Lieutenant"
"Robin Hood"
"Sex and the City 2" ... lol, warn Witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Up in the Air"

Besonders Shutter Island und Inception kann ich kaum erwarten. Das Kino stirbt zwar nie aus, aber einige sehenswerte Filme schaut man sich dann doch lieber zu Hause an.


----------



## Mäuserich (3. Februar 2010)

Ich geh so ca. 1 mal pro Woche ins Kino.

Eigendlich hat Kino nur Nachteile: ich kann nicht aufs Klo wann ich will, Geräuschkulisse, teuer, etc. Viel lieber schau ich mir Filme zu Hause auf DVD oder Bluray an, da bin ich mein eigener Herr.

Das Problem ist nur, dass ich viele Filme einfach kaum abwarten kann und dann auch noch warten bis die auf DVD raus kommen? No Way!
Streamen oder runterladen ist für mich keine Option, ich verabscheue diese Filmdiebe!

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mir mal Gedanken über DVD-Preise und Kino gehen gemacht. Ich bin zu dem Schluss gekommen das ich fürs Kino im Schnitt 10 € zahle (wenn ich etwa jeden 2.ten Besuch Popcorn + Cola dazu nehme) um mir einen Film anzusehen von dem ich nicht sicher weiss ob er mir gefallen wird, eine DVD hingegen kostet nach etwa 3-4 Monaten nur noch 8 - 10 €, also kaufe ich jetzt sehr viele Filme einfach so ohne sie zu kennen nach dem Motto "auch nicht teurer als Kino".


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2010)

Gegen Kino kommt keine Heimanlage an...

Vorallendingen nicht, wenn man in einem verdammt alten und verdammt schäbigen Kino, mitten in der Nacht mit 30 Wildfremden Leuten da sitzt (der Saal war voll!) und sich Doom reinzieht! 
Versuch das mal mit deiner Scheißteuren Heimkinoanlage, danach beißt du dir in den Arsch, gott das war ein Spaß! So ein Feeling kannst du nicht künstlich, daheim in deinen sicheren vier Wänden herzaubern...

Sowas kriegt man daheim mit seinen Etepetete Allüren nicht hin!

Oder erst "letztens" bei Star Trek, die erste Szene erst alle noch am quatschen, dann wirds haarig und der ganze Saal verstummt plötzlich und starrt nur noch entsetzt die Leinwand an... sowas kannst du nicht haben, wenn du in deinem Mikrozimmer sitzt und vielleicht 2-3 Freunde da hast...


----------



## derlange1904 (3. Februar 2010)

Also im Laufe der letzten drei Jahren bin ich zu einem ziemlichen Filmfan geworden und gehe verdammt gerne ins Kino, obwohl es schon etwas teuer ist, aber das Feeling im Kino ist einfach nur genial. Aber man sollte echt drauf achten in was für ein Kino man geht. Für mich gibts nur zwei Varianten:
Entweder ein gut ausgestattetes mit einer ordentlich Soundanlage und einer guten Leinwand oder ein schönes Oldschool Kino, wo fast alles noch wie "früher" ist. Da muss aber auch dann er entsprechende Film her. =D

Desweiteren überlege ich mir auch immer gut, welchen Film ich mir im Kino anschaue und auf welchen ich lieber warte, bis er nur noch ca. 10€ kostet.

Seiten wie buffed.de oder so sind bei mir absolutes no-go! 
Eigene Heimkinoanlage ist im Moment in der Mache, da ich aber noch Schüler bin, muss halt alles so nach und nach angeschafft werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



~so far~


----------



## ElectroRob (8. Februar 2010)

Also wenn ich gerade jemanden kennenlerne, dann bin ich öfetr im Kino, da ist es mir auch egal, was für ein Film läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (8. Februar 2010)

ElectroRob schrieb:


> Also wenn ich gerade jemanden kennenlerne, dann bin ich öfetr im Kino, da ist es mir auch egal, was für ein Film läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenns ein Date ist, dann ist es aber das schlechteste was man machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElectroRob (9. Februar 2010)

Wieso kurz nachdem man sich kennengelernt hat ist Kino doch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2010)

also ich wüsste mit nem date auch was besseres anzufangen als kino >.O


----------



## ElectroRob (10. Februar 2010)

Ist schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanojason92 (11. Februar 2010)

Ich geh immer gerne ins Kino, das hat einfach was an sich, was keine Heimanlage aufbringen kann^^
Auch wenn manche leute im kino nerven können, die 10 € spendiere ich immer gerne für eine Kinoerlebnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und man kann an schnellsten die Filme sehen, wenn man die nicht gerade illegal brennt oder so^^


----------



## ElectroRob (13. Februar 2010)

Zu Hause stört mich keiner, ich störe keinen, gucke Filme zu Hause echt viel lieber...


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2010)

109cm tft

7.1 system mit grossen netten boxen

ne popkornmaschiene und nen paar bier .. 




ich kuk lieber mit kolegen zuhause .. da kann man auch mal kurz stoppen, eins rauchen gehen oder sich kurz nen neues bier holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (der kleine bruder kann ja nicht immer buttler spielen *fg* (ne nid mein bruder .. hab keinen .. leider *schniff*))

mit ner "neuen" freundin (oder eine die man haben möchte) ist ein kino jedoch oft besser, wenn sie nach hause mit kommt umso besser, jedoch wollen die meisten lieber was im kino sehen, viele andere menschen u.s.w kann nix pöses passieren 




kino einfach so ist mir einfach grundlegend zu teuer, 2-10 franken für die nette sbb, 15-20 franken fürs ticket, popkorn, trinken, was futtern danach weils da ja gleich nen restaurant daneben hat .. und wenn du noch den netten gentlemen spielen willst und für beide bezahlst kostet dich so nen film schnell mal 100franken +

was an die 30 liter bier geben könnte .. aka nen akzeptables fest mit mehr als einer person^^




und das am negativsten in kinos .. die kleinen kinder .. ja wir waren alle mal jung,dumm und nerftötend .. aber wenn sichs vermeiden lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 why not


----------



## ElectroRob (21. Februar 2010)

Ran kommen nicht, aber man dafür ist man sein eigener herr zu Hause...


----------



## ElectroRob (23. Februar 2010)

Also mit 3D kommt so einiges auf uns zu, schaut euch das Interview mit Ingo Nadler von more3D auf GROBI.tv mal an

Intervewi Teil 1
Interview Teil 2


----------



## Laurania (23. Februar 2010)

Bevorzuge inzwischen eigentlich Blue-Ray, zumal die Kosten einer Blue-Ray und eines Kino besuchs mittlerweile nah beieinander liegen. Ausnahme sind Fantasyfilme^^, da muss dann doch die große Leinwand her.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (27. Februar 2010)

ich geh am 4 März  ins kino  um Alice im Wunderland mir anzusehen  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (28. Februar 2010)

Ich gehe aus Prinzip nicht mehr, da alle Filme schneller ins die Videothek kommen und ich keine Lust habe dafür überteuert im Kino zu zahlen.


----------



## Grakuhl (1. März 2010)

ich geh auch nurnoch ins kino wenn mich ein trailer zu 200% überzeugt hat


----------



## ElectroRob (4. März 2010)

Den Fehler mache ich nicht.
Der Trailer von The Book of Eli war super und vile haben mir gesagt, dass der Film totaler Schrott sein soll.
ich bin schon so oft von Trailern enttäuscht worden, dass ich nicht mehr darauf schaue...


----------



## failrage (7. März 2010)

Der Trailer von Alice im Wunderland im Kino in 3D hat mich schon heiss gemacht auf den Film.

Ich war aber ewig nicht mehr im Kino, ich schätze mal 2 Jahre mindestens. Für Avatar 3D hab ich mich dann doch überreden lassen und ich fands echt cool. Diese 3D Geschichte macht das Kino wieder viel interessanter.

Trotzdem denke ich momentan drüber nach mir einen LCD-TV zu kaufen. Mittlerweile bekommt man ja wirklich geile Bildschirme fürs Geld. Zb. 55 Zoll LCD von Sony für 1600 €. Oder 52" von Philips für 1200 €.


----------



## Qonix (7. März 2010)

Hmm, seit neuestem nicht mehr seit nur noch dieses doofe 3D zu sehen ist.

Zum Glück gibts es noch ein paar Filme die auf diesen Schrott verzichten.


----------



## Asayur (7. März 2010)

Ab und an, wenn gerade was gutes läuft, ist aber eher selten, bin wenn eher der DVD schauer, da kann man mal gemütlich auf Pause gehen, wenn Essen/ Trinken alle ist *g*


----------



## Martel (8. März 2010)

Ich gehe regelmäßig, immerhin macht das fummel zu Hause nur halb soviel Spaß!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wir allerdings machen: Wir kaufen vorher Getränke und Knabbersachen und schmuggeln es rein. Da ich die Preis so unverschähmt finde. 

Alice im Wunderland ist der nächste Film.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich gehe regelmäßig, immerhin macht das fummel zu Hause nur halb soviel Spaß!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Alica in Wonderland in 3D wird auch mein nächster Film


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab zuletzt Avatar in 3D gesehen, und da merkt man doch wie schön
das Kino ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (abgesehen von den Preisen)


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Ich seh mir eigentlich nur Filme im Kino an, wenn mir Samstagabends langweilig ist, oder ich mit meinem Freund weggehen will, dergleichen.. 

Am letzten Samstag war Männer, die auf Ziegen starren dran. Davor Avatar 3D und ähm davor hab ich mir den Film mit dem Hund Marley angesehen.. Hab vergessen wie er hieß. 
Nächstes ist Alice im Wunderland und Sherlock Holmes. 3D :-)


----------



## BullyBoy (10. März 2010)

Also ich geh ab und zu schon ins Kino.

Es kommt aber auf den Film drauf an. So etwas wie Transformers, muss man einfach im Kino schauen, Weil über die große Leinwand die Spezialeffekte viel Besser rüber kommen.
Bei Avatar das gleiche.
Das Gefühl beim schauen, und die atmosphäre ist einfach besser als daheim am pc oder fernseher.

Es gibt allerdings auch Filme, wo ich mir dann sage, "okay die kannste auch bei Maxdome schauen"
Das sind solche Filme, wo es einfach meines erachtens nicht Not tut, die zuhause zu schauen.


Kino Besuche werden auch noch folgen.

Im Moment kann ich "Sherlock Holmes" empfehlen. Den fand ich sehr gut, oder "Pery Jackson : Diebe im Olymp" ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## ElectroRob (14. März 2010)

Von Sherlock Holmes habe ich die Blu-Ray vorbestellt.
Fand den Trailer schon super, aber mit den Trailern ist das immer so eine Sache...


----------



## Palatschinkn (14. März 2010)

Geh sehr oft ins Kino zwecks 3D. Avatar, Alice im Wunderland ein traum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und ausserdem muss man ja ins Kino wenn man die neuesten Filme gucken möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. März 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich gehe regelmäßig, immerhin macht das fummel zu Hause nur halb soviel Spaß!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dito
Da fehlt der Nervenkitzel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (14. März 2010)

Ich gehe noch gerne ins Kino , am liebsten ins 3D.IMAX Kino hier bei uns in Nürnberg.


----------



## MyBestFriendThePC (14. März 2010)

ich gehe mit meinen Freunden ins Kino wenn:


Ein guter Film läuft
Ich gerade taschengeld bekommen habe (hängt auch von 1. ab!)
Aber ich zahle schon 15€ pro person + 10€ wegen Popcorn und Eistee^^


----------



## dragon1 (14. März 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich gehe regelmäßig, immerhin macht das fummel zu Hause nur halb soviel Spaß!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Same here.


----------



## .AllEyezOnMe. (15. März 2010)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Und ausserdem muss man ja ins Kino wenn man die neuesten Filme gucken möchte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also wenn ich mir nen neuen Film anschauen möchte, geh ich nicht unbedingt ins Kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wozu gibt's das Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Nagostyrian (15. März 2010)

Ich versuch eigentlich, sooft wie möglich ins Kino zu gehen, nur entweder fehlt das Geld, die Zeit oder die Begleitung

Letzter Film war Shutter Island am Samstag. Doch ein sehr guter Film im Vergleich zum zuletzt gesehenen oO

Mal schauen, was heute abend in der OVSneak kommt^^


----------



## Varghoud (18. März 2010)

.AllEyezOnMe. schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir nen neuen Film anschauen möchte, geh ich nicht unbedingt ins Kino
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du dir Filme, deren wahre Pracht sich erst auf der Kinoleinwand entfaltet, in pixeliger Stream-Qualität auf deinem kleinen LCD-Bildschirm anschaust, dann tust du mir echt Leid.


----------



## Areos (19. März 2010)

ich war früher auch gern im kino. jetzt hab ich mir aber nen 50" plasma gekauft undn nen blu ray player, die 5.1 anlage hatte ich schon. jetzt machts mir eig daheim mehr spass da ich machen kann was ich will (rauchen, tele usw). da die filme ja jetzt so schnell in der videothek sind hat man auch keinen wirklichen zeitverlust mehr. gute blu rays kauf ich auch. und ja das kino is echt teuer geworden die karte is nicht das prob aber popkorn und ne mittlere coke kosten auch schon 8 euro.



streams ausm inet schau ich nur serien weil die sind schon nen HD-rip sind und auf nem plasma sehen die sowieso besser aus als auf nem lcd.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Îch gehe nur in einen Film wenn er gut ist. Ansonsten gehe ich nicht ins Kino, viel zu teuer. Ich warte immer die Kritiken ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

Nur bei guten Filmen z.B. Avatar, Alice im Wunderland


----------



## ElectroRob (21. März 2010)

Ich werde nur noch 3D Filme im Kino schauen.
Habe jetzt wieder einen coolen Trailer gesehen.
Kampf der Titanen 3D...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. März 2010)

wenns klappt werde ich mir folgende Filme in 3D anschauen^^ ( der geld frage wie immer da ich am WE 13.10€ pro Ticket zahle ( 3D )^^


1. Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3D

2. Alice im Wunderland 3D

3. Kampf der Titanen 3D

für mich kommen nur noch 3D Filme in frage , da ich durch Avatar 3D süchtig wurde^^


----------



## XXI. (22. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich gehe noch gerne ins Kino , am liebsten ins 3D.IMAX Kino hier bei uns in Nürnberg.



Cinecitta - Der größte Kinokomplex Europas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElectroRob (26. März 2010)

Scheinbar wollen mom alle auf den 3D Zug aufspringen. Die planen 300 nochmal in 3D zu zeigen...


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2010)

Kann mir wer sagen wie Ironman 2 ist? 

Ich überleg mir grad ob ich reingeh aber weiß nicht so recht^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Mai 2010)

Hat zufällig wer "Das Leuchten der Stille" gesehn? Ist das wirklich so eine Schnulze wie es sich in der Vorschau liest oder ist der Film noch irgendwie erträglich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (15. Mai 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen wie Ironman 2 ist?
> 
> Ich überleg mir grad ob ich reingeh aber weiß nicht so recht^^



Naja der Anfang bis zur Mitte geht so. Danach nur noch fad der Bösewicht wird in ca. 1min Platt gemacht.


----------



## Vanth1 (15. Mai 2010)

Wir haben im wohnzimmer ein super soundsystem dann nochn schöner beamer und fertig ist das heimkino^^
Ich schau mir lieber filme auf der couch an als ins kino zugehen und mein geld aussem fenster zu schmeißen.
Da geb ich das Geld doch lieber für klamotten,alben oder whatever aus.

Allerdings gibt es ausnahmen wie z.B. für Avatar oder jetzt Robin Hood.
Ich geh auch nicht gerne ins kino.Wenn mich freunde fragen versuch ich dem immer zu entgehen^^


----------



## Vanth1 (15. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hat zufällig wer "Das Leuchten der Stille" gesehn? Ist das wirklich so eine Schnulze wie es sich in der Vorschau liest oder ist der Film noch irgendwie erträglich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also einpaar freundininnen haben da geheult.....ich glaub das sagt schon alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um was geht es eigentlich in dem film?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Mai 2010)

> Als Soldat John seinen Urlaub Zuhause verbringt, lernt er Savannah kennen. Die beiden verlieben sich sofort ineinander. Er ist die große Liebe für sie. Doch dann kommt es zu den Anschlägen des 11. September, die John dazu bewegen, seinen Militärdienst zu verlängern und seinen Kameraden im Krieg beizustehen. Savannah kommt mit Johns Entschluss nicht zurecht und schreibt ihm schon bald einen Abschiedsbrief, in dem sie ihm von einem neuen Mann erzählt. John will nun alles dafür tun, sie zurückzugewinnen, und beginnt nach seiner Heimkehr, Savannah zu suchen.



Aber heulen ist immer gut, darf den Film mit nem Mädel anschaun die ich über Lokalisten kennen gelernt hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (16. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Aber heulen ist immer gut, darf den Film mit nem Mädel anschaun die ich über Lokalisten kennen gelernt hab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hört sich eigentlich gut an.Würdest du nach dem du den film gesehen hast bitte hier im Thread bewerten?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Mai 2010)

Kann ich machen, dauert aber mindestens noch 2 Wochen da sie momentan den Fuß noch im Gips hat und wir uns erst treffen wenn er raus ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElectroRob (17. Mai 2010)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## Ugnar (10. Juni 2010)

Im Vergleich zu früher ist ein Kino Besuch heute Wucher da warte ich lieber 8 Wochen und Kauf mir den Film. Außerdem gibt's so viele Möglichkeiten ein Film kostenlos im internet zu sehen über HD Streams.


----------



## Sascha_BO (10. Juni 2010)

Ugnar schrieb:


> [...]  Außerdem gibt's so viele Möglichkeiten ein Film kostenlos im internet zu sehen über HD Streams.


Woher kommt dann in Zukunft bloß noch das Geld für neue Filme die man sich nicht mehr als kostenlosen HD-Stream im Internet (rein)ziehen kann weil (außer billiger Direct-To-DVD Projekte) viel weniger Filme gedreht werden da niemand mehr fürs Kino zahlen will?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (10. Juni 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Woher kommt dann in Zukunft bloß noch das Geld für neue Filme die man sich nicht mehr als kostenlosen HD-Stream im Internet (rein)ziehen kann weil (außer billiger Direct-To-DVD Projekte) viel weniger Filme gedreht werden da niemand mehr fürs Kino zahlen will??


Dazu kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, aber es ist nunmal so das es im Internet die Filme umsonst gibt und viele das ausnutzen, ich persönlich gehe noch ins Kino mit Freunden wenn der Film sehr gut ist.


----------



## Lari (10. Juni 2010)

Und irgendwann kriegt man dann Post vom Anwalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (10. Juni 2010)

Aber nur wenn man sich dumm anstellt.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

Kino is toll eine meiner absoluten lieblingsbeschäftigungen am WE (sollte den mal wieder ein guter film kommen :/)


----------



## ElectroRob (24. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich die Filme schon vorher im Kino sehe, ist der Reiz weg, die Blu-Ray zu kaufen. Ich warte leiber die paar Monate...


----------



## Edou (25. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Kino is toll eine meiner absoluten lieblingsbeschäftigungen am WE (sollte den mal wieder ein guter film kommen :/)



/sign

Seh ich genauso.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. August 2010)

Dank etlicher Vollpfosten, unscharfem Bild und matschigem Sound im Kino gehe ich sogut wie nie mehr hin. Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich durch mein eigenes Equipment extrem verwöhnt bin.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (4. August 2010)

kino? was ist das denn?

ich sammel leidenschaftlich gerne filme (vermehrt splatter und alles mögliche was damit zu tun hat), könnte mit meinem bestand eigentlich eine videothek eröffnen. ich schaue lieber filme zuhause, besseres flair und ausserdem kann man immer auf klo wann man möchte. ist aber denke ich mal ansichtssache. letzte mal im kino war ich bei "300".


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (4. August 2010)

Also ich gehe gern ins Kino und konnte es viele Jahre nicht.

Erst vor knapp 4 Jahren hat sich ein kleines neues Kino hier niedergelassen. Eintritt ist überschaubar 4,00 Euro bis 5,50 Euro (Kinotag/normaler Tag). Mit Popcorn und cola (wobei ich nachos mit Käse und Cola bevorzuge) kommich etwa an einem Dienstag auf 12 euro.

Eigentlich ne ganze Menge. aber die Atmosphäre eines kleinen knuffigen kinos (5/6 Säle fasst vielleicht  150 leute, nur einer der auch für Präsentationen und Schulklassen da ist fasst 250 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 it einfach toll.

Aber da ich nicht soviel Geld derzeit habe, kann ich es mir Kinotechnisch derzeit nur bei musthave Filmen leisten. aber 2-3x im Monat geht dennoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Pärchen Sitze ohne lästige Armlehnen in der Mitte rocken auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Schönen abend noch

Martin


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. August 2010)

SystemLordAnubis schrieb:
			
		

> ... wobei ich nachos mit Käse und Cola bevorzuge ...


Das ist einer der Gründe wieso ich Kino meide!


----------



## Deanne (8. August 2010)

Ich gehe öfter mit meinem Freund ins Kino. Allerdings auch nur, wenn sich der Film richtig lohnt. Der Rest wird zuhause angeschaut, besonders, weil die Preise immer mehr steigen. Dazu kommen die überteuerten Snacks. Und reinschmuggeln kann man meistens auch nichts, weil selbst Handtaschen durchsucht werden. Mir wurde mal eine Packung Halsschmerztabletten abgenommen, könnten ja Bonbons sein. Naja, aber im Endeffekt ist das Feeling im Kino aber einfach ein anderes. Zwar sitzen meist nervige Leute um einen rum, aber richtig gute Filme schaue ich mir ungern daheim an. 

Päärchen-Sitze finde ich übrigens nervig. Fummeln kann man zuhause. Mich nerven die ganzen Turteltauben, die einem mit ihren Köpfen ständig im Bild hängen.n.


----------



## Deanne (8. August 2010)

Ole, Doppelpost! Kann weg.


----------



## Alice Wonderland (15. August 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich gehe öfter mit meinem Freund ins Kino. Allerdings auch nur, wenn sich der Film richtig lohnt.



Das mache ich auch so, manche Filme sind im Kino einfach besser als daheim, ausser man hat eine Homecinemaanlage..


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. August 2010)

Alice schrieb:


> ... ausser man hat eine Homecinemaanlage.


Du sagst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. August 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich gehe öfter mit meinem Freund ins Kino. Allerdings auch nur, wenn sich der Film richtig lohnt. Der Rest wird zuhause angeschaut, besonders, weil die Preise immer mehr steigen. Dazu kommen die überteuerten Snacks. Und reinschmuggeln kann man meistens auch nichts, weil selbst Handtaschen durchsucht werden. Mir wurde mal eine Packung Halsschmerztabletten abgenommen, könnten ja Bonbons sein. Naja, aber im Endeffekt ist das Feeling im Kino aber einfach ein anderes. Zwar sitzen meist nervige Leute um einen rum, aber richtig gute Filme schaue ich mir ungern daheim an.
> 
> Päärchen-Sitze finde ich übrigens nervig. Fummeln kann man zuhause. Mich nerven die ganzen Turteltauben, die einem mit ihren Köpfen ständig im Bild hängen.n.



Oo alter finne bei euch werden handtaschen durchsucht?
und ihr habt pärchensitze?

WTF!!?

also das gibts bei mir in regensburg alles nicht mein kleiner bruder schmuggelt jedes mal 4 Cheesburger ins Kino ^^


----------



## Surando (5. September 2010)

Ich gehe selten bis fast nie ins Kino da ich eigentlich kaum Filme sehe die mich überzeugen, außerdem finde ich es scheiße, dass man soo lange den Film angucken muss auch wenn man kein Interesse mehr dazu hat. Das es so wenige Pausen gibt stört mich auch, also ich hasse Filme und das Kino noch mehr. Die Lautstärke ist soo laut und dort ist alles überfüllt, die Sitze sind unbequem und Essen gibt es auch nur immer wenn die Pause startet was einmal passiert. Zuhause ist das nicht so, aber mit Freunden ins Kino zu gehen würde mir eigentlich schon gefallen.


----------



## ElectroRob (7. September 2010)

Wir waren am Freitag wieder mal im Kino.
Haben zum zweiten mal Inception geschaut.
Freue mich schon aif die Blu-Ray...


----------



## Dling (7. September 2010)

Kino gehört dazu. Ung. so wie Schnee im Winter


----------



## Lari (7. September 2010)

Natürlich geh ich ins Kino, meistens aber nur, wenn der Film, den ich sehen will, in folgendem Saal läuft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die 200m² Leinwand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man Teile der THX-Anlage und oben noch die Anlage für die Lightshow, wenn mal wieder große Premieren anstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze ist mittlerweile sogar ein 3D Kino. Da kommt keine HomeCinema Anlage gegen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Erinner mich an StarWars Episode1, Pod-Racer Szene. 3 Stühle links von mir hat es ein Junge nicht ganz ausgehalten und sich übergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Deathloc (9. September 2010)

Selbstverständlich gehe ich (noch) ins Kino. Die Atmosphäre ist einfach unschlagbar. Sicherlich gibt's mittlerweile auch Filme in 1080p. Aber im Kino ist ein Film eben nichts, was man mal so einfach nebenbei guckt. Gute Filme kann ich nur im Kino gucken. Den letzten Film den ich dort gesehen war Inception. Ich bin auf jeden Fall oft im Kino. Mag vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass das Kino quasi um die Ecke ist und die Preise am Kinotag relativ erschwinglich sind

Gruß,
Deathloc


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. September 2010)

Die letzten beiden Filme, die ich gesehen habe waren:

Männer, die auf Ziegen starren
Das Leben ist zu lang


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

Ich will Heut ins Kino gehen weiß aber nicht in welchen Film ich gehen soll.
Entweder Beilight oder Männertrip :/


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. September 2010)

Beilight würde ich dir Abraten, hat relativ schlechte Kritiken bekommen.


----------



## Ennia (9. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich will Heut ins Kino gehen weiß aber nicht in welchen Film ich gehen soll.
> Entweder Beilight oder *Männertrip* :/



Ich hab mit meiner Freundin Tränen gelacht! Ich bin nicht sehr leicht zu unterhalten, aber Männertrip ist zu empfehlen.


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ich hab mit meiner Freundin Tränen gelacht! Ich bin nicht sehr leicht zu unterhalten, aber Männertrip ist zu empfehlen.



ok danke war auch meine erste Wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VIRUS114 (14. September 2010)

Nein nicht mehr lohnt sich nicht und das erlebnis im Kino oder Zuhause ist nicht so besonders meiner meinung kommt es auf den film selber an nicht auf die Bildschirm Größe oder 3D.


----------



## Gunbound (15. September 2010)

Kino ist ein Genussmittel ich geh nicht oft hin aber ab und zu ist es doch ganz schön. (auch wenn es mittlerweile ziemlich teuer ist.)


----------



## Shaxul (15. September 2010)

Erst letztens wieder im Kino gewesen, und zwar in "The Expendables". Schönen Abend mit paar Kumpels gehabt, Film war spassig.
Allerdings sind mir bei dem Kinobesuch (Cinemaxx, also eine von den großen Kino-Ketten) wieder mehrere Sachen aufgefallen, wieso ich eigentlich so ungern hingehe:

- Ich stehe nicht unbedingt auf diese riesigen Kino-Tempel. Vorhallen, die aussehen wie Flughäfen, haben kein Kino-Flair. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.

- Die Filmauswahl wird und wird nicht besser. Für mich ist (wie in meinem ersten Post auf Seite 1 schon getippt) höchstens 2-3 mal im Jahr was dabei. "Inception" wird dieses jahr noch gekuckt. Falls bis Weihnachten nichts mehr kommt, waren das dann meine zwei Kinobesuche 2010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ebenfalls Geschmackssache, nächster Punkt.

- Die Preise! 6,00 inkl. Ermäßigung sind in Ordnung für einen Film unter der Woche. Aber die Preise für Snacks & Getränke sind jenseits von gut und böse. 3,50 für ein Bierchen war da noch das Annehmbarste auf der Karte. Ein "Spar-Menü" für 11 Euro (1x Chips oder Popcorn, 2 Getränke) ist ja fast schon wieder witzig, aber auch nur fast. 
Unterm Strich kommt man da auf 15-20 Euro pro Kino-Besuch. Da kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen, wieso die Kinos über Besuchermangel klagen.


----------



## Gurzjil_ (15. September 2010)

Ich gehe recht viel ins Kino. Habe mir eine Karte gekauft, da komm ich gratis ins Kino für 35.- Fr. im Monat. Un die 35.- Fr. hat man mit 2 oder 3 Filme rausgehauen. Was einfach teuer ist, ist das Popcorn und die getränke. Aber wenn man schon nichts zahlt damit man in Kino kommt ist es mir noch egal.


----------



## Perkone (18. September 2010)

Ich geh eigentlich so gut wie nie ins Kino. Ich schau auch kein Fernsehn. Den einzigen Film wo ich mir in letzter Zeit ma angesehn hab war Avatar in 3D mitm Bruder. Aber davor weiß ich gar nich mehr was ich als letzten Film gesehn hab. Find das sowieso nur rausgeworfenes Geld ^^


----------



## Hugo2000 (25. September 2010)

Nein, hab mein eigenes Kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (26. September 2010)

ElectroRob schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, ob ihr noch ins Kino geht?
> Ich war früher relativ oft im Kino, doch mittlerweile investiere ich das Geld lieber in Blu-Rays und schaue mir die Filme zu Hause an in einer besseren Qualität.
> Zumal man locker 15€ pro Person im Kino lässt, Eintritt, Bier, Chips oder Popcorn.
> Zu Hause kann man einfach tun und lassen was man möchte, keiner stört durch ständiges erzählen oder schmatzen...
> Hier paar Bilder meines Heimkinos.



Naja fakt ist eigentlich, dass ich mich einfach in Großstädten und vor allem unter Menschen und Menschenmassen sehr wohl fühle.
Deswegen gehe ich auch Heute noch gerne ins Kino. Allerdings seh ich in 3/5 Fällen die Kosten nicht mehr ein.
Da muss es schon ein Top Film sein, oder so eine Film Night.

15 Euro Sprit fürs Auto.
+
10 Euro für die verdammte Karte.
6 Euro für ne Cola.
4 Euro für ein verfluchtes Bier.
6 Euro Für Popcorn oder Nachos

und das mal 2, weil meine Freundin (die jeweilige) 
ihre Kosten bestimmt nicht selber zahlen will, (oder ich sie das tun lassen würde).

Macht 67 Euro. 

Bei 67 Euro für nen Kino Abend (und dann geht man ja danach bestimmt nicht nach Hause, sondern noch was Trinken oder Essen, 
oder nochmal in einen Club oder so).
Also bei 67 Euro, da muss mir im Kino schon fast einer bei abgehen. Die Preise sind dermaßen unverschähmt geworden...
Da kann ich jedem nur applaudieren, der sowas wann immer möglich beukottiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (1. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> 15 Euro Sprit fürs Auto.
> +
> 10 Euro für die verdammte Karte.
> 6 Euro für ne Cola.
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht in welches kranke Kino du gehst das du zu 2. 67 € zahlst. Oo Das ist schon leicht gestört muss ich zugeben.


Ich gehe sehr gerne ins Kino, das Feeling ist einfach toll. Leider schaut Perle fast keine Actionfilme etc, deswegen musste ich z.B. 2012 oder Avatar entweder alleine oder mit wem anderen ansehen. Ich zahle 7,50 € für die Karte und 2,50 € für nen kleines Popcorn...macht summa sumarum 10 € und nicht 33,50 € wie in deinem Beispiel (was ich immer kranker finde je öfter ichs mir anseh, getreu dem Motto: the longer you look, the weirder it gets!)


----------



## Gfiti (3. Oktober 2010)

Also ohne Kino könnt ich garnich!^^

Freu mich schon wenn endlich der neue Harry Potter Film kommt. 

PS: Hat jemand Ponyo gesehen?


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Naja fakt ist eigentlich, dass ich mich einfach in Großstädten und vor allem unter Menschen und Menschenmassen sehr wohl fühle.
> Deswegen gehe ich auch Heute noch gerne ins Kino. Allerdings seh ich in 3/5 Fällen die Kosten nicht mehr ein.
> Da muss es schon ein Top Film sein, oder so eine Film Night.
> 
> ...




Man kann natürlich auch total kranke Rechnungen aufstellen. ^^
Sowas bezahlt doch kein normaler Mensch. Klar ist Kino teuer... aber nicht SO teuer. Ich bezahl 6,50 oder 7,50 für ne Karte (Loge)... und dann nochmal 3 Euro für ne Cola oder n Popcorn halt...

Selbst wenn du Extra zahlst für 3D Filme o.ä., kommste nicht über 15 Euro (inkl. Essen oder Trinken) raus... ok wenn du für jemand anderes bezahlst, sinds locker mal 20 Euro.


----------



## Bloodletting (4. Oktober 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du Extra zahlst für 3D Filme o.ä., kommste nicht über 15 Euro (inkl. Essen oder Trinken) raus... ok wenn du für jemand anderes bezahlst, sinds locker mal 20 Euro.



Die wollten in meinem Cinestar 15 Euro von mir, allein für die scheiß Karte!
Und die Karte war für die vorderste Reihe, also inklusive Genickschmerzen.
Die hinterste Reihe kostete 17,50. Wo zur Hölle ist da die Relation?


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Oktober 2010)

Wir waren Freitag im Kino in "Ich - einfach unverbesserlich" in 3D - einfach klasse Film - klar ist 3D teuer, aber das ist es uns Wert. Und so ein Bild bekomme ich halt zu Hause nicht hin, bei 2,70m Diagonale ist eben Schluß im Wohnzimmer :-) Also: 3D-Kino muß sein, gerade nun zur Winterzeit.


----------



## xRf (4. Oktober 2010)

Kino: Ich schlafe nicht ein.
Daheim: Ich schlafe ein.


Egal wie spannend der Film ist.


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Oktober 2010)

xRf schrieb:


> Kino: Ich schlafe nicht ein.
> Daheim: Ich schlafe ein.
> 
> 
> Egal wie spannend der Film ist.



...wie meine Frau..die ist sogar manchmal bei "24" eingeschlafen oO


----------



## xRf (4. Oktober 2010)

Liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass mein "Heimkino" im Schlafzimmer ist und ich das Bett somit direkt nutze.
Da mein Bett meist doch recht bequem und warm ist, ist Schlafen so oder so schon vorprogrammiert


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Oktober 2010)

oha - naja meine Frau kann super im Wohnzimmer schlafen aufm Sofa, da kann es noch so scheppern aus den Lautsprechern ^^ Da kommen eher die Kinder runter und meinen es wär so laut, als das sie aufwacht...


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> ...wie meine Frau..die ist sogar manchmal bei "24" eingeschlafen oO



Kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Knallfix (5. Oktober 2010)

Bis vor ein paar Jahren waren wir fast jede Woche im Kino.
Dann machte das Kino zu, weil trotz günstiger Preise und riesiger Beinfreiheit (das Argument bei knapp 2m) die Leute lieber ins bescheuerte Cinemaxx gingen.
Danach wurde es kontinuierlich weniger.
Cinemaxx wurde immer teurer, die Sitze immer schlechter und Beine hatten eh nie Platz.
Und da mittlerweile auch der Sound zuhause deutlich besser ist als das gedröhne im Kinosaal für die Bose Freunde, lass ichs bleiben.
Nur noch bei "besonderen" Filmen und garantiertem Platz am Gang für die Beine 

Knall


----------



## ElectroRob (8. Oktober 2010)

Irgendiwe kommt mom. nur Mist im Kino...


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Oktober 2010)

ElectroRob schrieb:


> Irgendiwe kommt mom. nur Mist im Kino...




jop

soll mal wieder was geiles wie Kindsköpfe kommen wo man lachen kann


----------



## ElectroRob (27. Oktober 2010)

Kindsköpfe hat mir persönlich nicht so gut gefallen...


----------



## Kaldreth (27. Oktober 2010)

hm ich geh auch nicht mehr so häufig ins Kino! Aber das hat verschiedene Gründe! Zum Einen hab ich mittlerweile eine ganz gute BD und DVD Sammlung und zum Anderen läuft nur noch Mist!

Ich geh zwar für bestimmte Filme gerne ins Kino aber nicht mehr für jeden x-beliebigen Film! Würde z.B. gerne Social Network sehen aber da würde ich jetzt 9 € für bezahlen. Da warte ich lieber noch ein paar Monate und kauf ihn mir fürs gleiche Geld auf DVD... 

Aber einen Avatar oder Harry Potter die guck ich mir im Kino an!


----------



## Konov (27. Oktober 2010)

War jetzt am WE im Kino und muss sagen, dass es doch immer wieder ein schönes Erlebnis ist.
Alleine die Reaktionen der anderen Leute, das haste halt in keinem "Heimkino". Ich finde, man schottet sich damit zu sehr ab. Kino ist einfach was ganz besonderes, und wird es auch auf lange Sicht immer bleiben.

Klar, ich muss auch Kaldreth zustimmen: DVDs kaufen wenn der Kinofilm längst im Kino durchgelaufen ist, hab ich bereits öfter gemacht und wurde so nicht enttäuscht. Zum nochmal anschauen ist das halt prima, bei besonders guten Filmen oder einfach für Filmabende. Aber nur ganz selten macht man sowas alleine... wo wir wieder beim sozialen Aspekt wären, der auch im Kino die Hauptrolle spielt. Heimkino kann da nie mithalten, allein wegen der Atmo.

Hoffen wir, die Kinopreise sinken irgendwann mal wieder


----------



## Gerti (28. Oktober 2010)

ja war Samstag im Kino:
Fahrt mit der Bahn gratis, da mein Freund am Wochenende noch ne Person mitnehmen kann.
Eintritt 7€ und Popcorn 2,50€.

War zwar ein kleines Kino, aber für Banksys Exit through the gift shop hats ichs gehohnt :>
Kann man btw jedem Kunst/Streetart/banksy interessierten empfehlen


----------

